# Glad to me one in the pond...



## honest_bio_chem (Jun 8, 2017)

hello everyone

im 32
male
168 7-9%bf
train 5x week
cardio 4x week
lifting for 4 years
run gear and gh
bostin loyd is my coach
prepped for contra but had to pull out due to family emergencies
so im doing the sf oct 14th show pyquie and classic

have my own business, if interested pm me
pretty much live to do this. going for pro card one day...

glad to be a part of your community and i hope i can contribute some of my knowledge and learn from you guys as well...
if youre anything like me i can talk, gym, gear and pros all day long...lol

cheers!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome to our community!


----------



## brazey (Jun 9, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## ironlion (Jun 10, 2017)

welcome, bro,


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  I hope to see you around.


----------

